# Jack Ricard



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source:





Jack is a slow talking, long winded guy so I play back his YouTube videos a the maximum, 2x, speed. On engineering and technical subjects, I admire his work. As for how he treats others, well I'm a Mark Twain Democrat and he is not. Sad to say, we learned he is undergoing cancer treatment.

Bob Wilson


----------

